# Anyone with a rare colored or plush Shepherd reply



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Have you ever been asked if you're dog is a mix? My Shepherd Chase is a plush fur and people ask Is he a long haired or German Shepherd mix? And I say no he is a plush fur and he is pure German Shepherd. His dad was a plush fur and mom was a short hair. Here is a pic of Chase, his dad (Red plush laying on grass) and mom (on leash)


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a 5 month old black and red long haired shepherd, and she looks a lot like yours. Your dog definitely looks like a purebred to me and I'm surprised anyone would think otherwise. No one has ever asked if mine is a mix. Beautiful dog you have!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> I have a 5 month old black and red long haired shepherd, and she looks a lot like yours. Your dog definitely looks like a purebred to me and I'm surprised anyone would think otherwise. No one has ever asked if mine is a mix. Beautiful dog you have!


Thanks Chase is long hair tho he is plush


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> I have a 5 month old black and red long haired shepherd, and she looks a lot like yours. Your dog definitely looks like a purebred to me and I'm surprised anyone would think otherwise. No one has ever asked if mine is a mix. Beautiful dog you have!


Thanks Chase isn't long hair tho he is plush


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

People all think they know GSDs because their sister-in-law's boyfriend's aunt used to raise them. These are usually the people who will argue with you about whether or not your dog is what you claim he is. 

Other people, are either not dog people or are not shepherd people and they just don't know the many lines, colors, coat lengths the breed can be.

And then you have people like me, who focus on one breed, and other breeds kind of melt together so that I have trouble recognizing them. I mean, a West Heighland White Terrier Owner would probably be highly offended if I asked them if it was one of those Baloney dogs. But I don't know the differences, and really, I don't care to know. You can tell me, but it will go in one ear and out the other. So I generally am not offended if people lump tervs and malinois and dutchies and sheps and all those big look alikes -- kings, shilohs, and the like together, and don't know a chow from a GSD. 

You can educate them, or get offended, or have fun with them, but in the end, they still probably won't recognize every GSD as a GSD, and everything not a GSD as not a GSD.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Denali (RIP), my previous white shepherd was an anomaly in many ways. He had what they called a plush coat. The hair was as long, maybe slightly longer than a stock coat but he had what I would describe as almost a double undercoat. It was so thick you had to really work your fingers in just to be able to touch his skin. He was also around 33 inches high at the shoulder and weighed 140 lbs. Not fat, just one big dog. 

Consequently people thought he was an albino Great Dane or an albino something else. His trainer thought he was crossed with a Clydesdale. His groomer thought he was crossed with an ultra plush shag carpet.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> Denali (RIP), my previous white shepherd was an anomaly in many ways. He had what they called a plush coat. The hair was as long, maybe slightly longer than a stock coat but he had what I would describe as almost a double undercoat. It was so thick you had to really work your fingers in just to be able to touch his skin. He was also around 33 inches high at the shoulder and weighed 140 lbs. Not fat, just one big dog.
> 
> Consequently people thought he was an albino Great Dane or an albino something else. His trainer thought he was crossed with a Clydesdale. His groomer thought he was crossed with an ultra plush shag carpet.


Lol!! Samson has a stock coat but a super dense undercoat like your description.He looks overweight in the winter but it's just all that thick padding


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Palydyn said:


> Denali (RIP), my previous white shepherd was an anomaly in many ways. He had what they called a plush coat. The hair was as long, maybe slightly longer than a stock coat but he had what I would describe as almost a double undercoat. It was so thick you had to really work your fingers in just to be able to touch his skin. He was also around 33 inches high at the shoulder and weighed 140 lbs. Not fat, just one big dog.
> 
> Consequently people thought he was an albino Great Dane or an albino something else. His trainer thought he was crossed with a Clydesdale. His groomer thought he was crossed with an ultra plush shag carpet.


33 inches tall whoa that's one big Shepherd and white Shepherds are rare too


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Chasegsdlove, your pup is a long coated gsd ("longhaired", "coatie", "long stock coat", LHGSD, etc). both of his parents are stock coats, yes his dad is a plush version but still a stock coat. they are carriers of the long coat gene which is how your beautiful pup was produced but he is no doubt a long coat - the hairs in and around his ears are a dead give away..... long coats vary in the degree of adult coat that they end up with. as he grows, so will his hair, predominately on his chest, legs, tail, feet. some long coats with really thick/dense undercoats may still be called plush but that is a descriptive term, not a genetic one and Chase is too young to tell. expect his adult coat closer to 18months.

your breeder should be able to confirm all of this for you.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

It happens all the time with my long-stock coat. She has been mistaken for a shiloh or a Belgium shepherd since she was a baby. Not many people have seen a coated shepherd. I just laugh it off and just educate on the different coats of the gsd. 
My new boy is a black sable with an extremely thick under coat and now I deal with the question, is he a wolf? German shepherds come in several coats types and color and unless it is a standard black and tan don't expect average pet owner to be familiar with the breed differences.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Palydyn said:


> Denali (RIP), my previous white shepherd was an anomaly in many ways. He had what they called a plush coat. The hair was as long, maybe slightly longer than a stock coat but he had what I would describe as almost a double undercoat. It was so thick you had to really work your fingers in just to be able to touch his skin. He was also around 33 inches high at the shoulder and weighed 140 lbs. Not fat, just one big dog.
> 
> Consequently people thought he was an albino Great Dane or an albino something else. His trainer thought he was crossed with a Clydesdale. His groomer thought he was crossed with an ultra plush shag carpet.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

So funny!!!! 

BTW - white is NOT "rare" - there are breeders who intentionally breed and have programs for whites...."rare" is a marketing term for disqualifying colors...AKC and some European allow registration and these colors have fans - I think the solid blue is a gorgeous dog - one on here someone imported from Holland....but still the "blueprint" of the breed - the standard which defines the breed - disallows certain colors....they are not "rare"

Lee


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Actually white GSD's are rare but only in the sense that only about 10% of the GSD's registered with AKC are white, or so I have been told. That means 90% are not white. But you are correct that there are breeders who only raise white GSD's. So they can be obtained, just not as easily as other colors. Don't know about the % registration of blues and livers, which could be even smaller. 

And yes, whites and other non conforming colors cannot be shown for AKC conformation. There are some differing versions given for the lack of recognition of whites, whether it has to do with bad genes (myth), Hitler, the SV or SS it doesn't matter because it has never been corrected. Didn't Hitler and the SS try the same thing with people too in WII? It also doesn't matter because of the recognition of the Berger Blanc Suisse (BBS) by the FCI and others. AKC wants to register them for the money not because they do anything for them. And actually I think its better for the whites if the AKC and SV stay as far away from them as possible.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

perhaps uncommon would be a better word Palydyn, but they certainly aren't rare.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Thanks Chase isn't long hair tho he is plush


I'm pretty sure he will have a long coat by the looks of him, he has those ear fluffies.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never considered the WGSD to be rare ... I know a lot of people who have them, there are several WGSD clubs in the U S and Canada. Over the years I've had a few, both coated and regular coats ... currently I have Faith who is a normal coated WGSD (Bruiser is a b/t blanket and Ledgie is a red sable).


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Ah, yes... my "Australian Shepherd", because _everyone_ knows that GSD don't have long hair...

2015-7-5 Dogs & morning glories DSC_0585 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


2015-7-5 Dogs & morning glories DSC_0565 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

I'm guessing WGSL by way of a BYB...


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

mine is long hair GS as well, similar coloring. I had short hair one before and really like this one as her coat is very soft.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Chase isn't long hair tho he is plush
> ...


He is Plush not long hair! His fur is much shorter then a long hair. This pic is a long hair at the same age as Chase (5 months) Chase is way shorter than that!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Waldi said:


> mine is long hair GS as well, similar coloring. I had short hair one before and really like this one as her coat is very soft.


Chase isn't a long hair he is a plush


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Fodder said:


> Chasegsdlove, your pup is a long coated gsd ("longhaired", "coatie", "long stock coat", LHGSD, etc). both of his parents are stock coats, yes his dad is a plush version but still a stock coat. they are carriers of the long coat gene which is how your beautiful pup was produced but he is no doubt a long coat - the hairs in and around his ears are a dead give away..... long coats vary in the degree of adult coat that they end up with. as he grows, so will his hair, predominately on his chest, legs, tail, feet. some long coats with really thick/dense undercoats may still be called plush but that is a descriptive term, not a genetic one and Chase is too young to tell. expect his adult coat closer to 18months.
> 
> your breeder should be able to confirm all of this for you.


Chase is not long hair! This pic is a long hair gsd at the same age (5 months) Chase is way shorter than that and he is getting his adult fur now he has alot of red on his shoulders, neck and back legs and it is short the fluff on the ears is slowly disappearing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Plush GSDs are longhaired GSDs that have a really full, soft, fluffy coat. GSDs are either short ("stock") coat or long coat. "Plush" is just a word to describe long coated GSDs that happen to also have a really full, fluffy, soft sort of coat like the dog LeoRose posted. Another member here has a WGSL male dog called Berlin who I have met and touched and would consider a plush GSD.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Liesje said:


> Plush GSDs are longhaired GSDs that have a really full, soft, fluffy coat. GSDs are either short ("stock") coat or long coat. "Plush" is just a word to describe long coated GSDs that happen to also have a really full, fluffy, soft sort of coat like the dog LeoRose posted. Another member here has a WGSL male dog called Berlin who I have met and touched and would consider a plush GSD.


 See, I have been using plush to describe a fuller coat, but without the ear floofies and feathers. Ah well.


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

The female I have is stock black coat but she has silver knees and inside front legs . In between each toe it is silver as well . I have seen Black and Tan or black and red but haven't came across many silvers yet . As I am newer to full blood German shepherds grew up with crosses but never had a full .


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

iPad I can only attach one at time :/ sorry for multi posts


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Well Fodder I was prepared to accept your term of uncommon as a better description than rare, but thanks to all the "experts" here I see that not only was I wrong but the AKC was too. I guess its not that only 10% of the registered shepherds are white, its that 90% of the shepherds are white, so common you see them all over every day. Maybe all the colored ones I see just need a bath or grooming and when clean they are really white.

And clearly the breeder of 30 years is also wrong in calling them a plush coat, because they don't fit the description someone else has for them. Even if their coat is longer than stock, shorter than a long hair and at least twice as thick. Who knew?

Heck even if I have AKC papers indicating Denali was a GSD perhaps the AKC and breeder were wrong on that too. Maybe he isn't a GSD at all, maybe he is some "other" breed. Or maybe he isn't really a dog. Perhaps I shouldn't be on this forum at all since my dog clearly isn't a GSD. Boy is my local GSD club going to be surprised. Who knew. 

And who knew there were so many SV members here hating on the whites because the Hitler and the SS said so.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Liesje said:


> Plush GSDs are longhaired GSDs that have a really full, soft, fluffy coat. GSDs are either short ("stock") coat or long coat. "Plush" is just a word to describe long coated GSDs that happen to also have a really full, fluffy, soft sort of coat like the dog LeoRose posted. Another member here has a WGSL male dog called Berlin who I have met and touched and would consider a plush GSD.


Chase's coat is getting thick and course not fluffy his ear fluff is disappearing when his ears first came up there was fluffy fur all the way up the ears now there is fur only half way up. The fluff on his ears is puppy fur


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Did someone just compare making white a disqualifying color for the GSD standard, to Hitler killing jews in nazi Germany?? I haven't posted on here in awhile, but that stunned me into commenting. lol


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

DaniFani said:


> Did someone just compare making white a disqualifying color for the GSD standard, to Hitler killing jews in nazi Germany?? I haven't posted on here in awhile, but that stunned me into commenting. lol


Yes umm...well yes.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Liesje said:


> Plush GSDs are longhaired GSDs that have a really full, soft, fluffy coat. GSDs are either short ("stock") coat or long coat. "Plush" is just a word to describe long coated GSDs that happen to also have a really full, fluffy, soft sort of coat like the dog LeoRose posted.


I have also seen people to refer to WGSL dogs with a thick fluffy show coat as a "plush", which is what makes it confusing. Plush is a descriptive term, not a coat type, but not everyone is using it to describe the same thing! Sometimes it's an especially thick stock coat and sometimes it's a long stock coat that's on the shorter side of the spectrum.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have also seen people to refer to WGSL dogs with a thick fluffy show coat as a "plush", which is what makes it confusing. Plush is a descriptive term, not a coat type, but not everyone is using it to describe the same thing! Sometimes it's an especially thick stock coat and sometimes it's a long stock coat that's on the shorter side of the spectrum.


Is it kind of like, "blanket back, saddle back, bicolor" etc?? They are all descriptors, but generally they are all "black and tans" and all the different types of sables (grey sable, red sable, black sable...) are all generally "sables."


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Chase's coat is getting thick and course not fluffy his ear fluff is disappearing when his ears first came up there was fluffy fur all the way up the ears now there is fur only half way up. The fluff on his ears is puppy fur


I've had three coaties - one prior and two currently. All of them have less ear fluff than they did as puppies, but I've never seen a pup that DID have all that extra ear fur that ended up losing every bit of it of it and becoming a normal stock coat at maturity. 

Halo has more ear fluff than Keefer, but the fur on her body is much shorter than his. His long fur is silkier than hers, which is very thick and soft, and dare I say it? Plush. :wild: But the shorter, thicker fur on her body doesn't mean she's not genetically a long stock coat. Both stock and long stock coats have quite a bit of variation in them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dani, bi-color I believe IS an actual coat color, where blanket and saddle backs are just variations of black and tan. So is black and red. I'm pretty sure you're right about sables - sable is sable is sable.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure bi-color has it's own genetic marker


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

DaniFani said:


> Did someone just compare making white a disqualifying color for the GSD standard, to Hitler killing jews in nazi Germany?? I haven't posted on here in awhile, but that stunned me into commenting. lol


I don't think so. I think that if Hitler and the Nazis said that people should brush their teeth, then some people wouldn't ever touch a tooth brush again. 

The GSD standard in both Germany and AKC disqualifies the white dogs. I don't have a problem with that. AKC registers them. You can breed them. You can do performance events with them. You cannot show them under AKC, or SV. Not as GSDs. I think there were a number of original reasons: the idea that it had a link to deafness in the breed, the idea that a white dog is not discernible from the sheep, thus not as suitable for herding. And, probably for military work, a white dog is better target. Reasons for a working dog are valid. 

Those who have and love the white dogs will probably have a different opinion. One of the best GSDs I have seen doing advanced obedience was a white. They can be nice dogs. Of course, those breeding for the color sometimes ignore other traits and produce some shaky dogs. The dogs can be shown in conformation in UKC.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Chase's coat is getting thick and course not fluffy his ear fluff is disappearing when his ears first came up there was fluffy fur all the way up the ears now there is fur only half way up. The fluff on his ears is puppy fur
> ...


This was Chase at 3 months alot more ear fluff then


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is Keefer at 3 months old: 










And this is Keefer as an adult:


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is Keefer at 3 months old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog he looks alot longer the Chase will be


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks. He's a longcoat.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Thanks. He's a longcoat.


That explains why similar coloring to what Chase's coloring will be he will be that black and red too


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have also seen people to refer to WGSL dogs with a thick fluffy show coat as a "plush", which is what makes it confusing. Plush is a descriptive term, not a coat type, but not everyone is using it to describe the same thing! Sometimes it's an especially thick stock coat and sometimes it's a long stock coat that's on the shorter side of the spectrum.


This has always been my understanding. My WGSL has a slightly longer coat than my workinglines but he still is clearly a stock short coat with no floofies anywhere, never did have them. 

Then there are the coated or stock long coats like Collies, the coats are obvious.

Then you have the coaties or plushes, etc., which are somewhere in the middle, but still considered just a variation of long coats.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Both of mine are long coat, but totally different. The plush description plus long coat describes Tessa. I had actually cut back on her food because she looked so big. She went swimming this summer, and came out of the water looking really good.  Back to full meals.

Della is a silkier long coat
*

*side by side..


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> Both of mine are long coat, but totally different. The plush description plus long coat describes Tessa. I had actually cut back on her food because she looked so big. She went swimming this summer, and came out of the water looking really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> Both of mine are long coat, but totally different. The plush description plus long coat describes Tessa. I had actually cut back on her food because she looked so big. She went swimming this summer, and came out of the water looking really good.  Back to full meals.
> 
> Della is a silkier long coat
> *
> ...


Your dogs are stunning!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Your dogs are stunning!


Thanks, we loved Tessa's nature so much that we got Della (her full sister) from the last litter of her parents.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> Thanks, we loved Tessa's nature so much that we got Della (her full sister) from the last litter of her parents.


Who is the little guy in the background of the first pic? Cute little fellow.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Our little Yorkie..she's about 8 years old. She's the only one allowed to sleep on the couches and beds, so nice that one dog doesn't shed...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> Our little Yorkie..she's about 8 years old. She's the only one allowed to sleep on the couches and beds, so nice that one dog doesn't shed...


I love Yorkies and Poms, but won't have one with my crew. I am too afraid they will run one over and accidentally hurt it.

I had one longcoated female, long, thick fur, like a Collie, beautiful girl. She shed very little. I also had a blue years ago that was non shedding.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

By plush Shepherd do you mean long stock coats with a little shorter fur? I'm thinking teddy bear... I'm not sure what it's like in the States, but over here we get officially categorised into either Stock Coat or Long Stock Coat 

Tchai is a LSC sable, which isn't very common here. People always ask me if he's cross husky or wolf :crazy: Here he is a while back at 9 months old.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Chai said:


> By plush Shepherd do you mean long stock coats with a little shorter fur? I'm thinking teddy bear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I mean medium hair not long here is Chase's dad who is plush (medium hair)


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chase's dad is a stock short coat.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Chasegsdlove said:


> No I mean medium hair not long here is Chase's dad who is plush (medium hair)


Oh interesting, is 'medium coat' an official coat in the US? What does it say on your pup's papers? Over here Chase's dad looks like he'd be a stock coat. 

Your pup certainly has the 'ear floofs' LSC's usually have  He's very cute btw. Lovely big ears!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Chai said:


> By plush Shepherd do you mean long stock coats with a little shorter fur? I'm thinking teddy bear... I'm not sure what it's like in the States, but over here we get officially categorised into either Stock Coat or Long Stock Coat
> 
> Tchai is a LSC sable, which isn't very common here. People always ask me if he's cross husky or wolf :crazy: Here he is a while back at 9 months old.


Tchai is a beauty! and its the same in the US. LC & SC.
We have a long coat sable too. I'll see if it'll let me post a pic from my phone.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Tchai is a beauty! and its the same in the US. LC & SC.
> We have a long coat sable too. I'll see if it'll let me post a pic from my phone.


Wow, great photo. I wish I could get mine to pose like that


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Chai said:


> Wow, great photo. I wish I could get mine to pose like that


Lol, if we make him wait for pictures he'll usually relax his ears. Got lucky and caught him before he joined our other 3 in the creek.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

After reading 2 posts about 'plush coats' I decided to do some research as I had never heard of this coat type before. Where I live it is either stock or long. From my understanding there after doing some research there is 3 types stock, slightly longer stock and long! The Kennel Club breed standard states only 2 coat types- close lying hair with thick undercoat or longer hair that doesn't lie close with a thick undercoat.

Is this plush coat some sort of 'designer' (I hate that word) coat? Specifically breed for that length? Like say a cockapoo is a 'designer breed' which really means it is a cross breed. Is a plush coat a coat that is a cross between a long and a stock? I genuinely know nothing about coats or breed standards and what not. I don't care what length my dogs hair is once they are happy and healthy


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Axel13 said:


> After reading 2 posts about 'plush coats' I decided to do some research as I had never heard of this coat type before. Where I live it is either stock or long. From my understanding there after doing some research there is 3 types stock, slightly longer stock and long! The Kennel Club breed standard states only 2 coat types- close lying hair with thick undercoat or longer hair that doesn't lie close with a thick undercoat.
> 
> Is this plush coat some sort of 'designer' (I hate that word) coat? Specifically breed for that length? Like say a cockapoo is a 'designer breed' which really means it is a cross breed. Is a plush coat a coat that is a cross between a long and a stock? I genuinely know nothing about coats or breed standards and what not. I don't care what length my dogs hair is once they are happy and healthy


I'd say plush is more of a marketing term then anything else. The way some call the over sized straight backs "old fashioned". From my understanding it's nothing more then a descriptive term. Where it gets confusing is that I've seen used both for longer/thicker stock coats and the long coats that are a shorter length.

I was told by a breeder my Mako was a plush when he was small because he had a really thick puppy coat, as in you could not part the hair enough to see skin. Now that he has shed out the puppy coat and his guard hairs came in he is just a regular old stock coat. The OP was told their pup was a plush but the general consensus is that her dog is a long coat (I agree). 

That's where it gets confusing, same term describing two dogs that have very different coat genetics. From what I understand there are only two coat type genes in modern GSDS. Short coat and long coat. And then modifiers that designate things like ultimate length, amount of undercoat etc. 

I'm not a fan of the term, but *meh*


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I have seen where some breeders have a harder time selling long coat pups. They will label them plush in order to sell them to less savvy buyers.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

This is Leo at about 3 or 4 months, maybe a week after I got her. 


This is Leo at 14 (ish) months, and was one of the pictures I sent in for her PAL application. 


This is what she looks like at three years. 
2015-4-23 Dogs DSC_0234 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

As you can see, the amount of "floofieness" has varied a bit over time.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

voodoolamb said:


> I'd say plush is more of a marketing term then anything else. The way some call the over sized straight backs "old fashioned". From my understanding it's nothing more then a descriptive term. Where it gets confusing is that I've seen used both for longer/thicker stock coats and the long coats that are a shorter length.
> 
> I was told by a breeder my Mako was a plush when he was small because he had a really thick puppy coat, as in you could not part the hair enough to see skin. Now that he has shed out the puppy coat and his guard hairs came in he is just a regular old stock coat. The OP was told their pup was a plush but the general consensus is that her dog is a long coat (I agree).
> 
> ...


Oh ok thanks. I was wondering. I had never even heard of the term plush coat until yesterday. I remember when I was getting my old man Khaine we had gone to the breeder when the pups where 4 weeks old to have a look and pick which one we wanted. We picked a short hair male. We went back 4 weeks later to collect him and the breeder told us that he had so much interest in the pups but no one wanted the long haired. I said we will take the long haired instead. Best decision I ever made. Khaine is the best dog you could ever ask for and the most handsome dog around


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Well I have had my share of shepherds so I think I would know the difference in coats. And without commenting on whether its good or bad or one is preferable over another let me say I am not so sure it is just a marketing ploy because there is a difference. 

As I stated previously, it may just be an anomaly but Denali, my previous shepherd, was considered a "plush coat" both by his breeder and his groomer. Hair longer than a stock coat but shorter than a long coat with what seemed to be a dense double undercoat. So thick you had to work your fingers into it just to be able to touch his skin. Had to have him groomed more often than my other shepherds. Rommel, my current shepherd is a stock coat and I have had a long coat. I think plush coats are much harder to take care of because of the extra brushing required. On the other hand it is much easier to keep the crud off their coats. A quick wipe down or brushing and you are good to go. I also kind of think they may shed more but I could be wrong on that, just going from memory there.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Some German Shepherds have thicker coats than others, that does not make them a plush. I had one German Shepherd whose coat rivaled that of a Malamute except it was not off standing but close lying. He was a very heavy shedder. His sister, the long coat, or as her breeder called her, the "plush", was practically a non shedder.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> Well I have had my share of shepherds so I think I would know the difference in coats. And without commenting on whether its good or bad or one is preferable over another let me say I am not so sure it is just a marketing ploy because there is a difference.
> 
> As I stated previously, it may just be an anomaly but Denali, my previous shepherd, was considered a "plush coat" both by his breeder and his groomer. Hair longer than a stock coat but shorter than a long coat with what seemed to be a dense double undercoat. So thick you had to work your fingers into it just to be able to touch his skin. Had to have him groomed more often than my other shepherds. Rommel, my current shepherd is a stock coat and I have had a long coat. I think plush coats are much harder to take care of because of the extra brushing required. On the other hand it is much easier to keep the crud off their coats. A quick wipe down or brushing and you are good to go. I also kind of think they may shed more but I could be wrong on that, just going from memory there.


 Sabi had that kind of coat. I could bury my fingers in it. She also had a tendency to wavy fur over her back and sides, and sometimes it would part over her back. And to dispel the theory of coarse vs soft, she was teddy bear soft. Alas, no floofies, just a beautiful coat. Stock coat.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> Sabi had that kind of coat. I could bury my fingers in it. She also had a tendency to wavy fur over her back and sides, and sometimes it would part over her back. And to dispel the theory of coarse vs soft, she was teddy bear soft. Alas, no floofies, just a beautiful coat. Stock coat.


Coarseness or softness has nothing to do with whether a dog is long coat (some breeder's code word plush) or not, neither does whether the hair is wavy or not. Many of my past shepherds had wavy coats, soft coats, etc., but no ear floofies except for the one long coat, as you said, stock coats.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Coarseness or softness has nothing to do with whether a dog is long coat (some breeder's code word plush) or not, neither does whether the hair is wavy or not. Many of my past shepherds had wavy coats, soft coats, etc., but no ear floofies except for the one long coat, as you said, stock coats.


 The OP has commented a few times about long coats being soft and stock coats being coarse, that's all I was referring to.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> The OP has commented a few times about long coats being soft and stock coats being coarse, that's all I was referring to.


Actually, I was agreeing with you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Actually, I was agreeing with you.




Guess I'm used to being the dumb one

I am still curious about why the idea of a long coat seems so offensive to the OP. It's not like the coat makes the dog.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

_



Originally Posted by Sabis mom:
I am still curious about why the idea of a long coat seems so offensive to the OP. Its not like the coat makes the dog.

Click to expand...

_See, that's how I feel about some people arguing about whether Plush coats exist. Why? Is it the term Plush Coat that is so offensive? if so, then call it something else but there is definitely a difference between long coat, stock coat and plush coats. Are plush coats anomalies? maybe so. And as I said before I wasn't saying anyone of them was better than the other, just that there was a difference. Which has been recognized by more than breeders. And yes it could be used to market a breeders dogs. But not the term itself. 

I didn't set out to get a plush coat, heck I didn't even know such a thing existed. Denali was a great dog no matter what kind of coat he had. And frankly, I couldn't care less what it was.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The term plush coat isn't offensive at all. But as several of us have pointed out, it's not a GSD coat "type", it's a descriptive term, which is not the same thing. 

There are only three types of coats - stock (standard double coat, which can range from very short and tight to the body to thicker and fuller looking), long stock (double coat with longer outer fur, which can also vary in length and thickness) and true longcoats, which are much rarer and do not have an undercoat.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The term plush coat isn't offensive at all. But as several of us have pointed out, it's not a GSD coat "type", it's a descriptive term, which is not the same thing.
> 
> There are only three types of coats - stock (standard double coat, which can range from very short and tight to the body to thicker and fuller looking), long stock (double coat with longer outer fur, which can also vary in length and thickness) and* true longcoats, which are much rarer and do not have an undercoat*.


The dog that I had that had a long coat was practically non shedding. I am assuming from your description that she most likely then did not have an undercoat. Would this account for the minimal shedding?


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

So because its not a coat "type" it does not exist? Just because the SV or SS refuse to recognize it we all go around not looking behind the curtain? 

I am not trying to be argumentative but neither am I an imbecile. I can see with my very own eyes that there is clearly a difference between a long coat, stock coat and plush coat. If some people want to say it is a variation of an acceptable coat type, I don't care, just don't tell me there is not a difference or that it does not exist.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> So because its not a coat "type" it does not exist? Just because the SV or SS refuse to recognize it we all go around not looking behind the curtain?
> 
> I am not trying to be argumentative but neither am I an imbecile. I can see with my very own eyes that there is clearly a difference between a long coat, stock coat and plush coat. If some people want to say it is a variation of an acceptable coat type, I don't care, just don't tell me there is not a difference or that it does not exist.


I think it's just a matter of semantics,not that plush does not exist There are also wavy,coarse,silky,shiny,and dull coats.All descriptive terms people use when talking about the look and feel.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Palydyn said:


> So because its not a coat "type" it does not exist? Just because the SV or SS refuse to recognize it we all go around not looking behind the curtain?
> 
> I am not trying to be argumentative but neither am I an imbecile. I can see with my very own eyes that there is clearly a difference between a long coat, stock coat and plush coat. If some people want to say it is a variation of an acceptable coat type, I don't care, just don't tell me there is not a difference or that it does not exist.


Perhaps if you defined what is your definition of a plush coat.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> I think it's just a matter of semantics,not that plush does not exist There are also wavy,coarse,silky,shiny,and dull coats.All descriptive terms people use when talking about the look and feel.


I agree, I think plush is used as a descriptor of a coat, not a coat type.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Exactly. Halo's coat is about as thick, soft, and plush feeling as you could get, but her coat _type_ is long stock.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, it does not actually exist so some of us refer to a heavy stock coat as plush, while others refer to a long coat as plush. But it doesn't exist so we are both right or both wrong. I guess if a breeder is saying the dog is plush, it is best to ask specifically if it is a long coat, because LOTS of us have a different opinion on this term.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I think the confusion comes in with the breeder telling OP her dog is a plush, not a long coat or short coat. Then the breeder is telling her the puppy will be like the father which is a short coat, but the pictures of the puppy are of a long coat.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

See I would call the sire plush, the dam typical short stock coat, and the pup is most likely with all those ear floofies a long coat. Now where did all that hair come from?


----------



## brandydan (May 7, 2015)

Axel13 said:


> After reading 2 posts about 'plush coats' I decided to do some research as I had never heard of this coat type before. Where I live it is either stock or long. From my understanding there after doing some research there is 3 types stock, slightly longer stock and long! The Kennel Club breed standard states only 2 coat types- close lying hair with thick undercoat or longer hair that doesn't lie close with a thick undercoat.
> 
> Is this plush coat some sort of 'designer' (I hate that word) coat? Specifically breed for that length? Like say a cockapoo is a 'designer breed' which really means it is a cross breed. Is a plush coat a coat that is a cross between a long and a stock? I genuinely know nothing about coats or breed standards and what not. I don't care what length my dogs hair is once they are happy and healthy


While another poster (rightly) mentioned that this could be a 'fad' term, I have a Shiloh, and he's a plush. There are two coats recognized for the (not yet recognized, who knows if it ever will be) Shiloh breed, and that's Smooth (stock in GSDs), and Plush, which, is NOT similar to the longhair/coated GSDs.

And I know the OP is long gone, but I wonder why she was so adamant against the long-coat label; personally, when we can finally get a GSD in our family, we definitely want a long-hair. Plus, the floofies (I LOVE that term) on her pup's ears are way longer than those on my plush not-a-GSD.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

brandydan said:


> While another poster (rightly) mentioned that this could be a 'fad' term, I have a Shiloh, and he's a plush. There are two coats recognized for the (not yet recognized, who knows if it ever will be) Shiloh breed, and that's Smooth (stock in GSDs), and Plush, which, is NOT similar to the longhair/coated GSDs.
> 
> And I know the OP is long gone, but I wonder why she was so adamant against the long-coat label; personally, when we can finally get a GSD in our family, we definitely want a long-hair. Plus, the floofies (I LOVE that term) on her pup's ears are way longer than those on my plush not-a-GSD.


Oh I love Shilohs  I met a lovely one at an obedience trial once! I can see what you mean about their coats not being similar to the long haired shepherd. 

I think the op's dog is a beauty whatever cot type he has. He is such a handsome dog and the ear fluffies just make him look even cuter


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

brandydan said:


> While another poster (rightly) mentioned that this could be a 'fad' term, I have a Shiloh, and he's a plush. There are two coats recognized for the (not yet recognized, who knows if it ever will be) Shiloh breed, and that's Smooth (stock in GSDs), and Plush, which, is NOT similar to the longhair/coated GSDs.
> 
> And I know the OP is long gone, but I wonder why she was so adamant against the long-coat label; personally, when we can finally get a GSD in our family, we definitely want a long-hair. Plus, the floofies (I LOVE that term) on her pup's ears are way longer than those on my plush not-a-GSD.


My female longhaired German Shepherd was a Shiloh Shepherd before the breed became its own breed, hence still registered as a German Shepherd, and was purchased from a breeding pair which had been purchased from Tina Barber, the Shiloh Shepherd originator as she was trying to get the breed recognized. 

The breeder did call my female a plush, but she was nothing but a long coated German Shepherd, the same as many have that post on here today, no different.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

My dog is a stock coat...but it is very thick and he has a heavy under coat. Would I say he is somewhat plush especially in the winter? Yes...but he is not a long coat. He is just a variation of a denser stock coat.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

SiegersMom said:


> My dog is a stock coat...but it is very thick and he has a heavy under coat. Would I say he is somewhat plush especially in the winter? Yes...but he is not a long coat. He is just a variation of a denser stock coat.


Do you have a pic of him send it to me via email I'll message you my email


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

These are the only two I have of him on this computer. but you can see a lot of under coat around his neck and his tail is crazy thick with some feathering on his underside. Stock coat but very thick hair.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

SiegersMom said:


> These are the only two I have of him on this computer. but you can see a lot of under coat around his neck and his tail is crazy thick with some feathering on his underside. Stock coat but very thick hair.


Sam (Chase's dad) Summer/spring coat (Sam standing) Winter/fall coat (Sam laying down)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Some German Shepherds have thicker coats than others, that does not make them a plush. I had one German Shepherd whose coat rivaled that of a Malamute except it was not off standing but close lying. He was a very heavy shedder. His sister, the long coat, or as her breeder called her, the "plush", was practically a non shedder.


The coat of our WL (picture in post53) is as thick as a malamutes and it does "stand off". Our wgsl is a coatie as well, but his hangs closer to the body. People often ask us if Ranger is a malamute.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Your dogs sire seems to have longer guard hair than mine but they have a similar coat. Sieger just has a thick undercoat...no long hair. I used the term feathering on his belly but it is not that long so that may not be the right word. Most gsd's I've been around have similar coats. I just say mine has a nice plush stock coat. My sable still has under coat but not as heavy. She will have shorter stock coat. When Sieger was a pup he did not have smooth hair for a long time...it was undercoat puppy fuzz forever Long, short, stock, plush or somewhere in between...they are all beautiful


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Nigel said:


> The coat of our WL (picture in post53) is as thick as a malamutes and it does "stand off". Our wgsl is a coatie as well, but his hangs closer to the body. People often ask us if Ranger is a malamute.


My eldest male (avatar) has a stock coat, a little on the short side, but, of course, in the winter he grows a thicker coat, that, coupled with a few extra winter pounds, always brings the Malamute questions.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

SiegersMom said:


> Your dogs sire seems to have longer guard hair than mine but they have a similar coat. Sieger just has a thick undercoat...no long hair. I used the term feathering on his belly but it is not that long so that may not be the right word. Most gsd's I've been around have similar coats. I just say mine has a nice plush stock coat. My sable still has under coat but not as heavy. She will have shorter stock coat. When Sieger was a pup he did not have smooth hair for a long time...it was undercoat puppy fuzz forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The breeder a got Chase from said Chase looks exactly like his father Sam did when Sam was a puppy so that means Chase will look like his dad and Chase is already looking alot like Sam


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a coated black sable. We get lots of questions


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My showline looked just like his mother when he was a puppy but grew up to be the spitting image of his father.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My showline looked just like his mother when he was a puppy but grew up to be the spitting image of his father.


Well Chase may get some of his mom's markings but he is bright red like his dad. Sam is a black blanket Charm, Chase's mom is a black saddle I think Chase may go black saddle like mom but it hard to tell when he still has some black fur to lose. Chase looks very bright red in the sun can't wait to see him full grown with all that Red when I am out with Chase alot of people comment on how gorgeous he is.


----------



## NatnDar (Oct 25, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Have you ever been asked if you're dog is a mix? My Shepherd Chase is a plush fur and people ask Is he a long haired or German Shepherd mix? And I say no he is a plush fur and he is pure German Shepherd. His dad was a plush fur and mom was a short hair. Here is a pic of Chase, his dad (Red plush laying on grass) and mom (on leash)


We constantly get asked what our long hair GSD is. or what he is crossed with. He is from European stock and is the lucky recipient of the recessive long hair gene. We were told that the original trait was for a long hair / plush dog but over time they were bred to be short haired. Not sure about the accuracy of this statement.


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

My girl is unique colouring not "rare" as here in uk there is others like her. But I always get asked if she's mixed with a husky. Her mum is a champayne/white gsd l/c and her dad is a Black and Tan maskless gsd l/c, both grandparents on each side are Black and Tan. She doesn't look like her parents whatsoever. If I hadn't seen her born I probably wouldn't believe it myself. I love her regardless, but at the beginning it did used to wind me up the amount of gsd "experts" who would argue with me as to her "purity". I've now grown a thicker skin so to speak. She is the most loyal clever loving dog, an no matter what people think, that's their choice.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ I'm sure those experts have brought up at some point that a litter can have multiple sires?? anyhow, she's a gorgeous and very unique looking pup!!


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

Fodder no the "experts" haven't mentioned that yet... 
This is her mum and dad


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As Fodder said, a female can be impregnated by more than one male, so you can have pure-bred pups and mixed breeds in the same litter. 

From the Picture you posted though, the father looks like he may be a mix from the texture of the coat, the ear shape and the patterning of white on the head and chest. 
Might help if you had more pics?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^mom looks wgsd, dad looks husky x collie... however if they have documentation that he's gsd, it's pointless to argue so that certainly is not my intent.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Your dog is a long coat. Sorry to break it to you! My bitch is also a LONG COAT. I have no problem calling her that, thats what she is. Did I specifically want another long coat? No. But my bitch is phenomenal, and beautiful. Just accept your dog for what it is. Enter that dog in a show and I bet you'll have issues if you enter it in the stock coat class. Just saying.


1/16/16 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

She has a really short coat, and except for her ears, toes and butt fluffs, no one would even know. And yep this is her NATURAL coat, not cut, or anything. But she is STILL A LONG COAT. I have shown her twice and she was in the LONG stock coat class. 

Just accept that your dog is a LC. Both of mine came from two short coat parents.

Anyway whoops, yep to answer your actual question I get asked all the time. Imagine having a SABLE LONG COAT LOL. :wild:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Liesje said:


> Plush GSDs are longhaired GSDs that have a really full, soft, fluffy coat. GSDs are either short ("stock") coat or long coat. "Plush" is just a word to describe long coated GSDs that happen to also have a really full, fluffy, soft sort of coat like the dog LeoRose posted. Another member here has a WGSL male dog called Berlin who I have met and touched and would consider a plush GSD.


Hahahaha thanks Lies! Never considered Berlin 'plush', just a long coat with a really thick, long(er) coat. I usually think of the term 'plush' as dogs like his parents (and granddog? Zamp v Thermodos) Stock coats who carry the LC gene - they don't have a mole coat, they have thick, plushy STOCK coats (just to clarify to the OP). But, Berlin does have a very full, soft (when he's properly groomed  coat) Can confirm. Point is, Lies brings up a good point - 'plush' is just a term used to describe the coat, whether long or stock. It isn't a category found when entering shows, there is just stock and long. So sorry OP, to make matters worse, LOL I have a 'plush' long coat, and a long coat that hardly looks like a long coat. But at the end of the day they're both STILL purebred - and STILL long coats. And I still get asked if BOTH are purebred and/or mixed. I don't care.

Edit: whoops just realized how old the OP is. I was out of the loop for a while!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

My coatie is a black sable....guess how often I am asked what she is??!?!

My male has a very thick coat, much thicker than my parent's GSD, but I am not convinced that 'plush' means anything at all. As I don't show any of them, I don't care


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

Dad and mum are kc registered Gsd's, so like you said no point in arguing. An the only dog that got anywhere near mum, is dad pictured. Both parents carry the maskless gene, therefore produced reverse masked pups. Throw in mums recessive white gene. An my girl was the produced result, as I said only two looked like her the rest look like dad. The mum and dad weren't bred for colour, they were bred for health an temperment. It was actually quite a surprise when two of the pups turned out as they did. It was also the reason me an the boss kept those two ourselves. As for the dad's coat being different, his coat is same as the mums, it's pretty hard to make judgement when all your looking at is a picture. His ears are also usually more erect like the mums ears, he just hates having his picture taken. And his face an chest isn't white that's just the camera he is champayne/gold colour aside from his saddle same as mum. Anyhow, to me it doesn't matter. I brought Sash as a pet, I know her history and I love her regardless of colour. And I've learnt on these forums and Facebook groups you'll always have the "experts" and I will say it "haters". Especially when it comes to the unusual german sheps, such as blues,whites, pandas, maskless and reverse masked. Just because they are different doesn't make them not Gsd's.


----------



## Sheera67 (Mar 29, 2015)

gsdlover91 said:


> Your dog is a long coat. Sorry to break it to you! My bitch is also a LONG COAT. I have no problem calling her that, thats what she is. Did I specifically want another long coat? No. But my bitch is phenomenal, and beautiful. Just accept your dog for what it is. Enter that dog in a show and I bet you'll have issues if you enter it in the stock coat class. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 1/16/16 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr
> ...




This is one beautiful animal !!!!!!

I have a long hair female , I get asked all the time about "what is she crossed with"

My female is a very dark colour and lovely dark face


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

gsdlover91 said:


> Your dog is a long coat. Sorry to break it to you! My bitch is also a LONG COAT. I have no problem calling her that, thats what she is. Did I specifically want another long coat? No. But my bitch is phenomenal, and beautiful. Just accept your dog for what it is. Enter that dog in a show and I bet you'll have issues if you enter it in the stock coat class. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 1/16/16 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr
> ...


My goodness, your dog is absolutely gorgeous! Reminds me of my baby, a dark sable as well, but stock coat.


----------

